# what size and what brand gas can do you keep on hand



## bozack (Dec 5, 2017)

So I just picked up a 5 gal plastic can from home depot and the thing is terrible, you have to push the end of the thing on the tank and gas gets everywhere, I now have to get something new and move the gas out of the existing jug and into a new container...wondering if anyone has a brand they recommend as what I got was awful.

thanks


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i dump picked my vintage eagle "the gasser" gas cans, i have a 5 gallon and a 2 1/2 gallon. in my opinion the eagle cans are extremely well balanced and have the vents and big fill port unlike the new government mandated junk. i wont use anything else


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

I heard good things about the "sure can" never tried it though. I picked up some cheap nozzles (like the one you got) at princess auto that work great for small cans. They also have little kits you can buy that come with a new nozzle and a vent you can install on any can. Not sure who makes them but I picked them up for my bigger cans and they work fine.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The eagle 2.5 gallon safety cans with the plastic funnel are what I have.

IF I could have afforded the type 3 safety cans with the roll cage that day 
I would have bought one of those.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Got the small Napa plastic can. It has a smaller breather tube that runs alongside the bendable nozzle and works no problem. 8 bucks. 

In Newfoundland you can buy ethanol free gas at all North Atlantic pumps and the Shell 91NITRO pump only.
*North Atlantic does not use any ethanol in any of their gas.*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

all my gas cans are older blitz cans so they don't have a government mandated nozzle


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The nozzles on some of the gas jugs are a real PITA to use, so you have to pick and choose on the style. I am familiar with the 'push to pour' style that you mention. Not a good solution IMO.

I have a few older nozzles that I keep around to use with the newer jugs. Maybe you can buy a better nozzle and discard the push-to-pour.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

a few of those pit? cans here also, i cut the green twist thingy off them so it's push only seems to help as that holding the twisty lift push pour made for too many spills


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> all my gas cans are older blitz cans so they don't have a government mandated nozzle


Same here. All my cans are at least 15 yrs old and are vented. *Everyone* who sees them wants to buy them. I have 2 of the 5 gallon cans, 4 of the 2.5 gallon and several gallon cans. I keep them out of the sunlight and clean. We have one of those awful, nanny state cans for our mower church. I just bring my own.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I got a few of those 5 gal cans with that shimmy and slide nozzle where you have to push down on it to vent it. a full 5 gal is a pain in the TUCHAS to balance over anything. I don't know if there is anything better now or from many moons ago.:surprise:*


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Those EPA mandated spouts are a joke.

All my cans are now equipped with E-Z Pour spouts. Here in NY, I have to buy the white 'water jug' spouts but they are identical to the black fuel spouts. Sold dozens at work.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I have (1) plastic 5 gallon can that I use just for storing fuel. I also have (2) Eagle 2 1/2 gallon cans that I use for poring.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

My dad was a gas can hoarder LOL! I've got probably 15-20 vintage cans, maybe more. Some Chilton, (plastic & metal) Gott, Rubbermaid, Blitz, Eagle, (plastic & metal) and a few Scepter, oh and don't forget Midwest too. All shapes and sizes. I'll gather some up and post pics.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a couple of the good old 5 gallon gott cans, but even when I'm mowing and weed whacking weekly the ethanol gas can collect moisture faster than I can use it. Since I don't like buying stabilizers and there is a gas station just down the street I have an older 2.5 gal. blitz can with an even older vented rubbermaid spout that I use most.
I also have a 1 gallon thumb button blitz can with the saftey tabs cut off for premix. That style blitz can works great for that size, but I'm on the lookout for something smaller.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I have an older 2.5 vented one that looks like it might be a Chilton but I always hated it because it seemed like it was either trickling out our gushing out with no in between. For the last few years I've been using a 2.5 no spill and love it. No over filling and it fills the mower/blower tanks in a few seconds without spilling a drop.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I remember a few years back when these new gas cans came out, there was a hot market on e-bay for pre Obama gas cans. I forget which brand 5-gallon I bought but it looks like I'm playing bagpipes when I'm filling my rider; two hands on the nozzle, and the jug under my arm rhythmically squeezing it because it has such a bad vent.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

The No Spill cans are about the best you can get nowadays for a reasonably priced container.

NO-SPILL INC. | Lenexa, KS 66215


----------

